# pinpointpal tracker at peterborough show



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Morn any one visited Peterborough show this weekend purchased a tracker called pinpointpal having probs with the soft ware loading on my mobile lets me go so far then boots me off wonder if any one else purchased on of these for 140 pounds and if so any one else had probs have tried to contact the numbers given to me and still no one aswers getting a little panic at the mo :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never heard of it before, I assume you've looked at the web page


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Sorry I have no knowledge of trackers but I am aware that exhibitors at shows often do not get back to base for a day or so.
Please give them time.
p-c


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*TRACKER*

yES LOOKED AT THE WEB SITE THERE THE SAME INSTRUCTIONS THATS IN THE BOX I HAVE EVEN UNISTALLED AND AND REINSTALLED AND GOT SO FAR THEN ITS SHUT DOWN MAYBE I AM DOING SOME THING WRONG BUT UNTIL I AM ABLE TO TALK TO SOME ONE FROM THE COMPANY THEN I DRAWING A BLANK THERE BACK UP SERVICE AFTER 3 DAYS IS RATHER NEGATIVE ONE WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IF PEOPLE ARE BUYING THEM AT THE SHOW THEY WOULD HAVE SOME ONE AVAILABLE FOR ANY PROBS


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks from the two posts you've made on this subject like you caps lock is either just left on or stuck, and I just wondered if that might have anything to do with it, it's unlikely, but badly written software can do strange things.


----------



## abctrackers (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I am a distributor of Pinpointpal up in the Northwest.

Sorry it wasn't me at the show but maybe I can help. I assume you are having problems installing the app on your phone.

Firstly what type of phone do you have?

Secondly if you go onto our website and go to the Links page top right there is a link to download instructions PDF file on how to setup the device just using your PC.

It might help get you to get started with your tracker. Let me know if I can help further.

Sorry it won't let me post the link but google abctrackers  


Thanks


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Pepps, many of the exhibitors at the shows are small, family run businesses, with everyone pitching in for a large show such as Peterborough I don't think it's reasonable to imagine a person back at base just waiting for calls.

As said before just give them a day to get back and get sorted before you start to think the worst.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are the set up instructions as a pdf.

Colin


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*tracker*

Thanks to everone i have just got a phone call from them, they think it could be a soft ware prob and done a little tweaking and we hope in a few hours it maybe be solved thanks


----------



## Fuller-Fuel (Sep 12, 2013)

*a tracker that doesnt track*

I purchased this tracker from an independent seller to fit to the work van and ran into problems i.e. it wouldn't power up. Pinpointpal sent me a replacement direct which I installed but then it wouldn't track? I am based in Liverpool UK, yet the tracker was stating that my van (which was parked outside) was off the coast of Lagos near the equator?? I called pinpointpal and "Mark" the director told me it was a faulty unit (2nd time in a row) so they sent me a 3rd unit out which he told me he had tested in the office before sending and that it worked as it shown his location as being in Bristol. I installed the 3rd unit and this too states that my van is off the coast of Lagos? I have not tired contacting pinpointpal for over a week now and there is no answer on the lane line nor will "mark" the director answer his mobile? Don't buy this product as it doesn't work! Also when things go wrong they will ignore your calls. Luckily I am able to return my item to the independent seller who I bought it from and they now have to chase pinpointpal, good look to them!


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*tracker*

i have this tracker and its working ok few probs to start with but its been ok now i know they have been updating there web site so may be also a update on the soft ware mick


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*tracker*

i have this tracker and its working ok few probs to start with but its been ok now i know they have been updating there web site so may be also a update on the soft ware mick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Followmee http://www.followmee.com/ its an app for iphone, android and blackberry, the deluxe version does all you want including geo fencing, the app cost's about £4. You just need a smart phone.

Been using the free version for about 10 weeks now, works fine but naturally as its the free version it's limited in what it can do.

Ian


----------

